# Storage of wooden patterns



## agr (Feb 8, 2008)

I have recently inherited a collection of wooden patterns for various steam engine cylinders, flywheels, etc. These have been sitting in a cardboard box in a garage for at least 25-30years and still look to be in good condition. My question is, what is the best way for me to pack and store these so that they will still be usable if and when I ever get around to having castings made?


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 8, 2008)

I love old wood patterns. Hang them on the shop walls as decor.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## rake60 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM agr!

Wooden patterns that have lasted for 25 years have been well protected.
The "Old Book" recommends varnish.

_*Pattern Varnish

Patterns intended for repeated use are varnished to protect them 
against moisture, especially when in the damp molding sand. The 
varnish used should dry quickly to give a smooth surface that 
readily draws from the sand. Yellow shellac varnish is generally 
used. It is made by dissolving gum shellac in grain alcohol. Wood 
alcohol is sometimes substituted, but is inferior. The color of the
varnish is commonly changed for covering core prints, in order that 
the prints may be readily distinguished from the body of the pattern. 
Black shellac varnish is generally used. At least three coats of varnish 
should be applied to patterns, the surfaces being rubbed down with 
sandpaper after applying the preliminary coats, in order to obtain a 
smooth surface.*_


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 8, 2008)

How bout some Pictures?

Wes


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 8, 2008)

At work our patterns are hung from racks. They are stored in the shop basement. It does get hot and cold with the weather, but they are kept dry. They are all coated with a grey coating (I don't know the correct name) at the casting, gate and sprue. The board is coated wth a shellac.

I'm not a pattern maker, but I hope this helps.
Frank


----------



## compound driver 2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

Just keep them dry and at a stable temperature as with anything made of wood.
Most of mine are kept in the house in a cardboard box, some i made 20 years ago look a bit rough but the joints have not moved.
Pattern paint either the red stuff or gray is reasonably water proof or atleast the old stuff was. 

Cheers Kevin


----------



## agr (Feb 11, 2008)

As requested by Powderkeg I have attached some photos of the patterns. I can identify some of them. The collection with the flywheel are for the 1 1/2" scale traction engine build by my Great Uncle and finished by my grandfather. Some of the others are for two stroke IC engines, and the larger cylinder pattern (second image) was used in converting a BSA motorbike engine into a steam generating plant.























Thanks for all the advise re their storage - I plan to give them all a fresh coat of varnish as suggested and store them away somewhere safe (Hopefully somewhere I'll remember).

Tony.


----------



## gilessim (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there, I just wanted to say here, being a woodworker, that a really good way to preserve small parts,is to soak them with balsawood glue, (model aeroplane glue), heavily diluted with acetone, this penetrates very deeply, hardens the wood and is even good with rotten or woodwormed sections of old furniture etc. ,shellac is ok but the alcohol evaporates too quickly for it to penetrate very far ,most normal varnishes won't go in more than a couple of thou (you can see with a sharp knife) and they won't make the piece completely waterproof so you can get some distortion with time, even better is to leave the bits in the glue acetone solution for a day or so in a closed container and then take them out to dry

Giles


----------



## tattoomike68 (Feb 11, 2008)

I worked in a foundry pattern shop and we simply painted them with black lacquer paint . 

While there I learned to brush paint as smooth as glass, the trick was to keep your brush wet and never go back over a place a second time when wet.


----------

